# I'm looking for a great carrier--any suggestions?



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I've been looking at all kinds of carriers on Ebay. Anyone have one that they love? How about one they don't care for? I can't wait to get Paris and a carrier and take her everywhere we go.

Thanks.


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

This are the ones I go tfor my girls...

http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-b...0hc0d3ef4hb0/o&s=58.TmlY_alNJnd2uG.EbSbVj.G8-

http://store.ruffn-it.com/orurtr.html

There are lots of carriers on this websites too

http://www.puchibag.com/
http://www.pamperedpuppy.com/shopping/carriers/index.php
http://www.myspoiledpup.shoppingcartsplus.com/page/page/1264817.htm
http://store.ruffn-it.com/petote.html
http://www.the-pamperedpooch.com/page/page/1016048.htm
http://www.healdsburgdoghouse.com/carriers1.html
http://www.sundaycolors.com/category/petcarriers/
http://www.quintessentialpet.com/subcats/Small+Dog+Carrier+Collection.asp
http://www.theritzyrover.com/storefront/enter.html?target=p_1915.html&lang=en-us
http://www.handsnpaws.com/category/carriers/
http://www.catsplay.com/carriers.php3

And this is my favorite...but it is way to expensive...

http://www.catsplay.com/ccsling_sand.php3


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i think the best carrier is the louis vuitton one its quite roomy where as some are way to small iv just brought mine a gucci one am stil waiting for it to arrive though that was from e bay


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice carriers,tho a bit pricey


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for thos armando! i'm looking for a "specific" type carrier and i found a few that i really liked on those sites.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Armando!!  Lots of great carriers to choose from.


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

you r welcome... :wave: 

and I know they r pricey...but sometimes, I just like looking at them...even if i know i cant afford them... :wink: 

Luv4mygirls ( i haven't asked ur name, that's why I call by ur nick...i think it's Mandy, but I am not sure, so I didn't want to make a mistake) which r the ones u like?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Armando... said:


> you r welcome... :wave:
> 
> and I know they r pricey...but sometimes, I just like looking at them...even if i know i cant afford them... :wink:
> 
> Luv4mygirls ( i haven't asked ur name, that's why I call by ur nick...i think it's Mandy, but I am not sure, so I didn't want to make a mistake) which r the ones u like?


yep you can call me mandy 

i like the Urban Transport but it's too plain i'd ahve to make it pretty  



Heart Jelly Dog Carrier (i like it in the purple better though) http://www.catsplay.com/ld_heartjelly.php3

i like a lot of the messenger carriers but i think they may be too bulky for me to wear but this one might be great the CIZL Messenger Bag Pet Carrier http://www.catsplay.com/cizl_messenger.php3

and lots more lol!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I love my pet a roo, it takes the tiny two Fynn and Rosie at the same time or Sully on her own


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I've got two carriers just now, a pink Juicy Couture one and an "olivia" something or other brown striped carrier, both from ebay. They're both really nice, and although I don't have Lexi yet (only 48 hours!!!) if she doesn't like them then it's no biggie. They'll do as bags for me haha!!  

The pink Juicy Couture one grew on me, I didn't like it much in the picture, I thought the gold zippers looked tacky as anything, but I bit the bullet and bought it. And now I love it. It's really well sewn and a very nice size. Plus the cushion in the bottom is very squishy and comfy looking. I like that it has a little clip on the inside to attach the collar to, for extra security.

I hope you find a carrier you like, some are way over the top expensive like the Louis Vuitton ones, but sometimes on Ebay you can get them for a bit less! So just keep an eye out all the time, that's how I got my bags


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Armando... said:
> 
> 
> > you r welcome... :wave:
> ...



Yeah....that purple one is really nice...Chiwi would look hot in there....and I agree...the messenger ones r a little bit to plain for her.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Armando... said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > Armando... said:
> ...


and she is so small and probably will remain small, she looks like a peanut in the bottom of a barrel in them lol! and i ahve to say YAY someone agrees with me on the purple one


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

*carrier*

My absolute favorite carrier is the "Lola" tote by sweet and vicious. I take Punky everywhere in them. I have a variety of ribbon colors. She's completely hidden for restaurants and not chi friendly places. The Petite size is the smallest bag I have ever found and is perfect for a 4 lb Chi.
Here's the website.
http://www.sweetandviciousdesigns.com/Tiedup.html
Hope this helps.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions and links everyone! :wave: 

Nonababe, the pink Juicy carrier is the one I've had my eye on. Glad to hear you like it. I've not seen one in person either, so I wasn't sure how I'd like it. I like that is has a place for your cell phone & lipstick...plus you could put your credit card in there for when you are out shopping. Did you get the small or large Juicy bag?

Thanks.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: carrier*



punky said:


> My absolute favorite carrier is the "Lola" tote by sweet and vicious. I take Punky everywhere in them. I have a variety of ribbon colors. She's completely hidden for restaurants and not chi friendly places. The Petite size is the smallest bag I have ever found and is perfect for a 4 lb Chi.
> Here's the website.
> http://www.sweetandviciousdesigns.com/Tiedup.html
> Hope this helps.



i was looking at that one too, but haven't found pics that really show the sides and top.... could you possibly post some pics of your baby in it?


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

nikki&paris said:


> I've been looking at all kinds of carriers on Ebay. Anyone have one that they love? How about one they don't care for? I can't wait to get Paris and a carrier and take her everywhere we go.
> 
> Thanks.


We got ours at www.RedEnvelope.com and we love it.... so cute and it is personalized too


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

[quote="P-NutWe got ours at www.RedEnvelope.com and we love it.... so cute and it is personalized too[/quote] ............................................ Yours is on offer at the moment faith $39-99


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

*Re: carrier*

i was looking at that one too, but haven't found pics that really show the sides and top.... could you possibly post some pics of your baby in it?[/quote]

I will take pictures tomorrow and when my computer guy comes Tuesday eve. I'll have him teach me how to get them small enough to send on.
I'll have him work on that avatar which I can never get as well.
I can tell you that the mesh is black and blends in on the sides and front so people can't see them. I even take her grocery shopping and to the movies


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: carrier*



punky said:


> i was looking at that one too, but haven't found pics that really show the sides and top.... could you possibly post some pics of your baby in it?


I will take pictures tomorrow and when my computer guy comes Tuesday eve. I'll have him teach me how to get them small enough to send on.
I'll have him work on that avatar which I can never get as well.
I can tell you that the mesh is black and blends in on the sides and front so people can't see them. I even take her grocery shopping and to the movies [/quote]

oooo can't wait to see  if i can get away at takin her to the grocery store i'll be set lol. then i gotta work at restaurants lol.


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

*Re: carrier*



luv4mygirls said:


> punky said:
> 
> 
> > My absolute favorite carrier is the "Lola" tote by sweet and vicious. I take Punky everywhere in them. I have a variety of ribbon colors. She's completely hidden for restaurants and not chi friendly places. The Petite size is the smallest bag I have ever found and is perfect for a 4 lb Chi.
> ...


FINALLY, I can send you pics. The outside pocket shows best on the pink bag. It has enough room for my wallet and tiny bowls, dog food and my cell phone.I pulled the cushion (which is really plush) out so you can see it while she's on it. She's small but there are other sizes. There are screens on each end and a large one hidden behind the laces.
Hope these help.


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Don't know how to send all three pictures together so I'll send them separate. Can someone please tell me how to do it together next time?


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

OK last one, Here are the cushions pulled out :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

punky said:


> OK last one, Here are the cushions pulled out :wave:


thank you!!!! when you add more pics don't hit submit, just hit add attatchment once then put the pick in then add att. again and do it over for the next 2 times when all 3 are put in then hit submit...

hope i made sense.... i'm bad with words and explaining stuff....

how long are the straps for that carrier? i really like it now that i seen it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

stefania said:


> Nice carriers,tho a bit pricey


I know  I wanted this adorable pink carrier I found but it was like 200 bucks! I need some bargain brand deals here, lol.


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> punky said:
> 
> 
> > OK last one, Here are the cushions pulled out :wave:
> ...


OK Thanks, I'll try it in the future.
The straps are shoulder length straps. She's down far enough like a purse that I can let her have her head out and not hit her with my elbow if I'm holding the strap as I walk.


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

I have the Juicy Couture carrier for Lola. I like it, but think it might be a bit cramped for her in the future. So, I think I am going to get the Vuitton carrier soon.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

punky said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > punky said:
> ...


then this is the carrier for me!!!!!thanks so much for takin the time to put pics for me  i felt like i was shoppin for a second there hehehe///


----------

